# Snake catcher starting



## MitchellB (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi all, I'm looking to start a career or side career as a snake catcher. 
How and what do I do to make this happen ?


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 28, 2021)

You will need an ABN
and an animal relocation permit


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 28, 2021)

MitchellB said:


> Hi all, I'm looking to start a career or side career as a snake catcher.
> How and what do I do to make this happen ?


Learn to give people all the information they need to help you if you're going to ask people for help.

What you need to do differs greatly depending on various things, such as your state, current level of experience, exactly what you want to be doing in terms of animal management, and plenty of others. Some people go overboard with too much information meaning most people won't bother, you've given almost no information, making it almost impossible to help you other than extremely general advice, which you can find yourself if you're half keen.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 6, 2022)

you need a abn but all so bare inmind to read this its gazetted it in regards to the wilelife protection act 2018
https://www.legislation.wa.gov.au/l...2018_140.pdf/$FILE/Gg2018_140.pdf?OpenElement

Biodiversity Conservation Regulations 2018 Part 4 Licensing scheme Division 2 Fauna licences r. 48
48. Dangerous snakes Killing a snake of the family Elapidae (venomous land and sea snakes) is authorised (and does not require a licence) if the snake poses, or is reasonably perceived to pose, an immediate threat to 
(a) public health or safety; 
or
(b) stock or domesticated animals
or
(c) animals on display or held in captivity or confinement.


----------



## Ryan-James (Jul 7, 2022)

Hey mate, I do this for a side gig plus I'm paid to relocate as part of my main job, if your in Qld I can give you the low down of what you need to do


----------

